# Rudolf Gwalther: gospel ministers cannot be people pleasers



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 8, 2020)

... Those who want to please people have to say things that are pleasing to them, and so they keep quiet about things that they know others will find offensive. They are therefore forced to hide a great deal and to express many things in ways that are quite different from the way God reveals them in his Word. Paul says that he is not the kind of person who wants to please people, and by using that argument he attacks the false apostles, whom he accuses of pleasing the Jews, who were the most bitter persecutors of the gospel, by adding circumcision and the other ceremonies of the law to it. ...

For more, see Rudolf Gwalther: gospel ministers cannot be people pleasers.


----------

